# Clamps



## Abe Froman (Jun 14, 2011)

I always get annoyed and frustrated when putting on my clamps; it seems like I don't have enough hands. Have to hold my item being clamped in one hand, the clamp in the other, and then try to screw it tight somewhere in between.

I just wanted to know if anyone knows any clamps out there that just require 1 hand so you don't have to twist it/tighten. Maybe a hand trigger or air compressed clamp. And if so, let me know if you are satisfied with how they work. Thanks


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Abe Froman said:


> I always get annoyed and frustrated when putting on my clamps; it seems like I don't have enough hands. Have to hold my item being clamped in one hand, the clamp in the other, and then try to screw it tight somewhere in between.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone knows any clamps out there that just require 1 hand so you don't have to twist it/tighten. Maybe a hand trigger or air compressed clamp. And if so, let me know if you are satisfied with how they work. Thanks


I find that an assortment of "quick clamps" helps out a lot! I like the largest of the irwins cause they frequently go on sale around holidays and dad's day and they seem to take my abuse.

I don't expect them to perform like parallel and pipe clamps though. I usually put it together with as few quicks as I can then come back and tweak fit while applying pipe/bar/parallel clamps...

~tom


----------



## papagym (May 12, 2011)

*Quick Clamps*



Abe Froman said:


> I always get annoyed and frustrated when putting on my clamps; it seems like I don't have enough hands. Have to hold my item being clamped in one hand, the clamp in the other, and then try to screw it tight somewhere in between.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone knows any clamps out there that just require 1 hand so you don't have to twist it/tighten. Maybe a hand trigger or air compressed clamp. And if so, let me know if you are satisfied with how they work. Thanks


Hey Abe,
Gluing up and clamping a larger project is always a pain. The size of the project you are working on will have a lot to do with what kind of clamps you have to use. I like to use a lot of clamping aids like blocks to raise the parts off of the bench and "L" brackets for corners, a block with a crosscut dado to bridge a glue line, waxed paper, packing tape, Rubber bands, etc.. Make up these aids before hand and use them on ever project as needed.:icon_smile: I like to make sure to get all the clamps ajusted close before applying glue and per glue clamping is a must especially for big projects. Glueup in stages and you can use the clamps again. :shifty: I use quick grips clamps a lot, these come in various sizes, all you have to do squeeze the right handle to open and close them. I think they are now made by Irwin. They may have a new name. There are a lot of spring and squeeze clamps. Happy Glue Up :laughing:


----------

